# Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Dec 2009)

Folks,

This year has been an interesting one indeed. We've seen a lot of changes here, hopefully most of them for the better. Next year is shaping up to be even more active, with some big changes just on the horizon.

I wanted to post this short note to thank everyone who has helped Army.ca and its sister sites (Milnet.ca, Navy.ca and Air-Force.ca) succeed and grow this year. Quite simply, we couldn't have done it without you. There are so many people who have helped us in so many ways I can't individually thank everyone here, but I'd like to cover some of the highlights.

Thanks to our dedicated Staff who - at great personal expense - pour their heart and soul into the community. Appreciation for your work usually comes in the form of a public inquiry from those who don't completely understand the system, but without you Army.ca would be a very different place. We are highly a respected resource for all manner of things related to the Canadian military, and this is a direct result of the time you have invested. Without your efforts serious discussions simply wouldn't have an environment in which to thrive. We would have long ago fallen into that dark Internet free-for-all that has claimed so many other sites. We're coming up on our 17th year online (old enough to join!). Credit for that longevity belongs to our hardworking Staff.

Thanks to the subscribers, who part with their hard earned cash every year to ensure we stay on the air. It's no exaggeration to say that without your support, we would peter out and soon vanish all together. Subscribers are the backbone of Army.ca and keep us standing tall.

Thanks to our senior members, who often lend out their expertise to help others, correct rumours or guide visitors to find what they're looking for. All done without the benefit of a shiny title. 

Thanks to our newly formed Mentor cadre for volunteering their time to be the "example" for others to follow. Your work has lightened the load on our Staff and spurred a noticeable (and positive) shift in attitude across the board. Your help is invaluable.

Thanks to our visitors who keep us on our toes and give us the momentum to keep going. I hope that in the coming year you will find a home in Army.ca and help make us better through your willingness to share.

And last but certainly not least, thanks to all who have worn the uniform this year. With 28 of our brothers in arms lost and countless others wounded in Afghanistan, it's been a tough year for a lot of our friends. Those who are not already deployed are usually just returning, preparing to go back, or supporting those who are. Your sacrifice is well understood and appreciated here. We try to spread news of the hard work and fantastic achievements you are accomplishing 'over there' as it's the least we can do. Your efforts have earned the respect of our membership, of Canadians, and indeed of people around the globe. There is nothing more commendable than sacrificing your safety and comfort so that strangers might enjoy some of their own. You honour us all in upholding this longstanding Canadian Tradition.

I can only hope that Army.ca has given back a small fraction of what it has taken from everyone I've thanked above. While we try to "serve those who serve," I know we sometimes fall short. When we do, I hope you let me know so we can try to improve. This year we took some pretty big steps to become transparent and accountable. I've seen the results and I think we all have reason to be pleased with how things are going.

I have no doubt the coming year will bring a wide variety of challenges and I'm confident that we will help each other meet these challenges head on. The strength of the community we have built here is extraordinary. We have the power to do some great things when we all pull together.

I know I speak for all the Staff when I say that we're thankful for all the support and assistance we've received. It's humbling when we hear that Army.ca has had a positive impact on someone's day. I'm truly excited to see how we can build on the successes of 2009 and can't wait to see what we'll be able to achieve in 2010.


Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year
The Army.ca Staff


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2009)

And thanks to you, Mike, for being the coach of the team - it wouldn't be what it is, literally, without you.

Enjoy some down time with your family and friends!


----------



## krustyrl (24 Dec 2009)

All the best in 2010 to everyone on this site and those serving away from home , I send a special Christmas wish. 
Stay safe and enjoy the Christmas Spirit.!!!!!  
  :christmas happy:    :snowman:   :christmas happy:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Dec 2009)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> This year has been an interesting one indeed. We've seen a lot of changes here, hopefully most of them for the better. Next year is shaping up to be even more active, with some big changes just on the horizon.
> 
> ...



Glad to help Mike.

Merry Christmas to you and yours Mike. 

Also to all my brothers and sisters in arms whether you are overseas on operation or here at home getting ready to go or just coming back......


CHIMO! and a  Merry Christmas.....


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone, and a Happy New Year, where ever you are.


----------



## mariomike (24 Dec 2009)

Thank you for the wonderful site, Mike. Thank you Moderators for keeping it "on the rails". Thank you Subscribers for helping keep the lights on. Most of all, my sincere appreciation goes to our women and men in uniform who serve and protect us. Wherever you are, our thoughts and prayers are for your safety.


----------



## Bass ackwards (24 Dec 2009)

Ditto to what mariomike wrote.

Merry Christmas and all the very best in the new year, everyone.

And a special thought for those who are now dealing with an empty place at the table this Christmas.


----------



## fire_guy686 (24 Dec 2009)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone here.


----------



## mariomike (24 Dec 2009)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> And a special thought for those who are now dealing with an empty place at the table this Christmas.



Yes, to them especially.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Dec 2009)

I don't think I can beat the sentiments already here so I'm not even going to try.

Happy Holidays to all.   :christmas happy:


----------



## gardCanada (31 Dec 2009)

:nod:
Happy New Year Everyone; Peace on earth and goodwill to humankind.  :yellow:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (1 Jan 2010)

Mike,

Many thanks to you and all of the staff - Happy New Year! :cheers:

Dave


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Dec 2010)

Looking back at last year's Christmas message, I realize that while we have seen a lot of changes, one thing that hasn't changed is the lengthy list of people I owe my thanks to.

Here's to a great 2011 :cheers: and thanks for all those who have put on a uniform this year.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## karl28 (25 Dec 2010)

Merry Christmas to you mike and every one else on here also hope that every one has a great day and a happy a new year .


----------



## Edward Campbell (25 Dec 2010)

Merry Christmas (and assorted other seasonal greetings to those who do not celebrate Christmas, _per se_) to all, especially to Mike and his family and our hard working Mods and their families and, above all, to those deployed at sea and in far corners of the world and to those on alert to protect us all.


----------



## Hawk (25 Dec 2010)

Merry Christmas to you all, especially those who serve. Best wishes to everyone for the coming year.

Hawk


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Dec 2010)

Best wishes to all, especially those who have to work over the holidays (here or overseas).

Thanks, also, to Mike B. and the Mod Squad for keeping Army.ca the place it is.

And to those missing a lost loved one this holiday season, you don't mourn alone.  Know that it will get better.  It will take time, but it will.


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Dec 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone.  And a safe, healthy and Happy New Year!


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Dec 2010)

Merry Christmas to one and all, and a very happy ans safe New Year :christmas happy:


----------



## larry Strong (25 Dec 2010)

Merry Christmas to all, especially those who serve, and those who are away from home. Best wishes to everyone for the coming year.

 :snowman:


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Dec 2010)

Merry Christmas and best wishes for a happy and healthy New Year to all!


----------



## Old Sweat (25 Dec 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all. It is a lovely bright day here in the Rideau Valley. Kids have been sledding on the hill across the river from our house, the squirrels are their usual goofy selves and an assortment of nuthatches, juncos, sparrows and cardinals are feeding in our back yard. I guess the chickadees had quite a night, as none have made an appearance. I wonder what a hungover chickadee does for a cure?


----------



## LineJumper (25 Dec 2010)

:christmas happy: Enjoy the season, Cold Lake is bright, sunny and quite snowy this day. Best wishes to all who serve and those supporting us all in uniform.


----------



## Bass ackwards (25 Dec 2010)

All the very best to everyone here and especially to anyone who is spending this day on foreign soil. 
Godspeed and God bless.


----------

